# looking for Calcium Phosphorus Ratio food list



## nikki81 (May 3, 2012)

am looking for Calcium Phosphorus Ratio food list for my reds anyone know where i can find one ?


----------



## Madkins007 (May 3, 2012)

There are a lot of them, this is one of my favorites: http://www.sugar-gliders.com/glidervet-60.htm

You can calculate the Ca: P of foods by just finding a nutritional value table for that food that lists the two items. The goal is to find foods where there is the calcium is equal to or greater than the amount of phosphorous in it.

We need to be a little careful- we often make phosphorous out to be the 'bad guy', when in reality it is a vitally needed mineral as well. The only problem is that if the balance of vitamin D (or UVB light, calcium, phosphorous, and some other things is too badly off, the bones become deformed or soft.

There is nothing wrong with high phosphorous foods, as long as the overall diet averaged over a week or two is roughly between 2:1 and 1:1.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2012)

Something like this ?:

http://www.parrottalk.com/calcium-phosphorus-content.htm


----------



## Kristina (May 3, 2012)

I have one on my website. http://tortnet.darchorizons.com/nutrition.html Also contains oxalic acid info, fat, and protein values.


----------



## Mich (May 3, 2012)

This one I've used for years with all my reptiles. 

http://www.iguanaden.org/diet/calphosveg.htm

It has a good fruit list too but that doesn't apply to torts  Good thign about this list is you can also see how high the protein is in each food!


----------



## nikki81 (May 3, 2012)

fantastic thanks all !


----------

